
Top-K: A Probabilistic Addition to RedisBloom - itamarhaber
https://redislabs.com/blog/meet-top-k-awesome-probabilistic-addition-redisbloom/
======
gkorland
"In this benchmark, we extracted a list of the most common words in the book
War and Peace, which contains over 500,000 words... Its accuracy was 100% in
most cases, except for very high Ks where it ‘only’ achieved 99.9% accuracy"

Interesting how such probabilistic data structures can in most cases behave
almost as good as deterministic.

